# Vacuum Chuck



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well getting my vacuum chuck together and hopefully have it working for when I start returning my cherry salad bowl set to the lathe. I just couldn't see paying the big bucks for the chucks so I made my own. I used 1 X 8 nuts and 1 1/4 X 8 nuts to make these. A piece of PVC I had laying around and some scrap wood. I drilled a hole smaller than the nut and deep enough 2/3 of the nut would be inside the wood. I used a wood chisel to finish the corners so make the nut fit snug. I epoxied the nut in place. I then put it on the lathe to true up the scrap wood and cut the slot for the PVC. I epoxied the PVC in place and sealed the wood by painting it with epoxy to seal it in case of any leaks. I used foam I got from CSUSA (Craft Supply) for the lip. All in all they came out pretty well for about $4 per chuck. They are 3", 4", and 6". I made a set for each lathe and they run absolutely true.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Ingenious Bernie:yes4: It's always satisfying to make your own tools for the job. I'd like to see it mounted on your lathe next time you use it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete I surely will post some pic's.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm waiting for the pics. that will tell me more than a thousand words Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You will have pic's Harry. As soon as I get started on my salad bowl set it will be up and going.


----------

